# M&S Dine for 2 for €12.50



## MandaC (13 Oct 2008)

It is quite a good offer -  you get a main, side dish, desert and bottle of wine (or two fresh litres of oj)for €12.50. 

Was in Liffey Valley the weekend and loads of people buying.  

Also, it is STG£10, so €12.50 is not really that bad of a mark up.

Supervalue or Centra are doing something similar too.


----------



## Smashbox (14 Oct 2008)

I was in the Athlone M&S a few weeks ago and seen the advertisment for this deal. However, there was only one Main Meal option available to buy, so wasn't a great option on the day!


----------



## gillarosa (14 Oct 2008)

Last weekend was, I think,  the second time they have run the promotion, a friend told me its going to be run every second weekend, don't know if that is true, but yeah fantastic value....long let the credit crunch prompt deals like this.


----------



## rmelly (14 Oct 2008)

gillarosa said:


> friend told me its going to be run every second weekend, don't know if that is true


 
According to this: http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055385215



> this offer takes place every second week till to Christmas in M&S.
> it starts on thursday 25/09/08


----------



## TabithaRose (14 Oct 2008)

got one this weekend & the last time it was on - excellent deal  apparently if you're there too early in the morning to be allowed to buy wine they give you chocolates instead (and if you don't want the wine you can have 2 cartons of juice instead


----------



## brodiebabe (15 Oct 2008)

will it go up by 50c due to the budget inrease on bottles of wine?


----------



## Bluebean (23 Oct 2008)

Does anyone know if this deal is on this weekend?  I can't find details of it anywhere.  Thanks.


----------



## BRICKTOP (23 Oct 2008)

Just been in there and purchased and it is still €12.50. Main, side, desert and a bottle of wine.


----------



## annette mac (23 Oct 2008)

Yes, it's on every second week-end (on this week-end) until Christmas.  It's a great offer!  Last time there were choices of several main courses: - Small whole chicken, turkey roast for 2/3 people, sea bass, vegetarian moussaka and chicken breasts au gratin.  Side dishes were roast potatoes, glazed carrots, mixed vegetables for roasting and braised red cabbage. Desserts were mango and pineapple jelly, sticky toffee pudding, eve's pudding and rice pudding. There was also a selection of wines available included a very good Pinot Grigio which retails for 8.49 euro normally and there was also a very good Merlot.  Basically you're getting the food for 4.01 if you choose the Pinot - nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Bluebean (23 Oct 2008)

Excellent - just nipped in after lunch & picked up 3 whole meals - should have cost me 75 in total (and that was without me going for the dearest option on everything) and it came to 37.50 - happy happy days 

They seemed to have chicken, pork medallions, roast chicken pie, salmon, chicken gratin & cheese & onion pie left.

None of the pinot grigio there which was a shame - there was a chardonnay (I hate the stuff), Rose and merlot.


----------



## Jock04 (24 Oct 2008)

So, have any of you had this meal & not felt hungry after it?

I'm struggling to think of a prepapred meal that was more than a snack.


----------



## Trent (24 Oct 2008)

Can't say I felt hungry after it Jock. I thought the amount of food was more than adequate for two people. Some people have an unrealistic expectation when it comes to portion size...we're catching up with America on this I fear.


----------



## gillarosa (24 Oct 2008)

Jock04 said:


> So, have any of you had this meal & not felt hungry after it?
> 
> I'm struggling to think of a prepapred meal that was more than a snack.


 
It would depend on what you choose, but I found some of the stuff is more than enough for 3 actually and there was major left-overs, but that was the whole chicken and sticky toffee pudding! some of the other choices of mains are about adequate for 2....you may need another side dish though imo.


----------



## Jock04 (24 Oct 2008)

Thanks Trent & Gillarosa

I usually find M & S amongst the best of the prepared meals, in portion size as well as quality. Just wondered if, with this offer, they were trying to slip sample-sized portions in there!

Best way to find out is to try it of course, so maybe I'll slip in there on the way home tonight.


----------



## SunshineSupe (25 Oct 2008)

We had it the other night (chicken, roast veg, lemon _soufflé _and a bottle of wine)...it was excellent and a real meal for two.

However, while I appreciate the sale, doesn't it suggest how much the stuff is marked up when it is *not* on sale?  I am a big believer that most stores don't give away stuff for "free" or at a loss unless it's stuff like expired product...

Anyway, kudos to M&S for this idea: it's about the best value for money that I've seen in a grocery store (outside of Aldi/Lidl!)

S


----------



## brodiebabe (25 Oct 2008)

Had the pork , mashed potato & choc pudding tonight + btl wine.

Bought some green beans & brocolli (on special 1.50 euro for the two).

Delish!  And good value to boot!


----------



## liaconn (27 Oct 2008)

Jock04 said:


> So, have any of you had this meal & not felt hungry after it?
> 
> I'm struggling to think of a prepapred meal that was more than a snack.


 
I got the moussaka and sticky toffee pudding last time the offer was on and got three meals out of it. This weekend I got the pork normande, oven roasted vegetables and apple pie. It fed two of us very well on Sat night and I have just brought the remainder of  the apple pie down to my Mum.


----------



## annette mac (28 Oct 2008)

All of the food included in the offer, is food that is generally available regularly.  When you get your receipt you see the original price of everything that you've bought, the discount allowed and the price you're now paying.  The offer is genuine!  there is nothing bought in specially, nothing is of a smaller size than normal and you can make direct comparisons between what it normally costs and what you're now paying. The meals aren't tv dinners and portions are more than adequate for  two people, ie one whole chicken breast per person or one whole sea bass fillet per person.


----------



## ubiquitous (28 Oct 2008)

annette mac said:


> All of the food included in the offer, is food that is generally available regularly.  When you get your receipt you see the original price of everything that you've bought, the discount allowed and the price you're now paying.  The offer is genuine!



I don't trust M&S' pricing. Last time I was in there, they tried to charge me 62c for an apple that was marked 37c on the display. The checkout lady refused to accept that they were wrong and refused to call a manager until it got to the stage where I had to tell her I was refusing to move on until they sorted it out. Very bad form imho.


----------



## annette mac (28 Oct 2008)

I work near a M&S branch and regularly buy lunch there, I have no connection with them other than being a very satisfied customer from the very beginning.  I think they are probably the most customer-friendly shop I know, whenever I have had cause for complaint (very seldom) it has been settled to my satisfaction.  The point I was making about the pricing of the meals included in the offer is that you can make a direct comparison because the food is not brought in specially but is regular stock.  The meal combination I last bought for 12.50 euro would normally have cost me 28.40 euro  - you can't argue with that!   I left behind my bank card at a check out while doing last minute shopping the day before I was leaving at 7am  to go on holiday, I rang in a blind panic when I got home (the shop was closed) and they sent an employee with my card to my home address.  I don't think many shops would have done gone to such trouble for a customer.


----------



## Jock04 (28 Oct 2008)

Thanks for all the reviews about the food. I suspected M & S would be decent enough, nice to have it confirmed.

Re staff, I've only shopped in 1 Irish M & S, in Galway and I'd have to say that around the time of the store opening  I was shocked at the motley crew they'd hired. Things have certainly improved though & as far as I can see, their customer service is still superb.


----------



## Ray_Con (21 Nov 2008)

For the record , was in Blanch M&S earlier today (Fri 21st) and there's loads of the Dine For 2 for €12.50 offers ... I got a nice Australian Shiraz, 2 Chicken Breasts with parmasen , Tomoto and Brasil Pototoes and a Chocloate Fudge Tart ... super.


----------

